# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Александр Новожилов: рынок систем контроля привилегированных пользователей в России увеличивается в разы каждый год

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы аналитического центра*Anti-Malware.ru*любезно ссогласился ответить*Александр Новожилов, генеральный директор компании «АйТи БАСТИОН».*Это интервью продолжает цикл*публикаций «Индустрия в лицах»._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

